# Leaving Cadets?



## anon12345678 (12 May 2014)

While, it's been awhile, but I'm back. because I need to get into shape, both mentally and physically. Because, I plan for this to be my last year in Air Cadets, so I can join the Reserves. But, I have alot of work to do, such as, ADHD, Strength, etc...  It's going to be a LONG journey, but it's for the goal that I want to achieve, to serve in the Canadian Forces Reserves, or Reg force when I graduate.  But, I am a gamer, so it's going to be HARD to push that aside and work out   But it IS possible, so, any motivation/tips would be appreciated.   

P.S. I have from today, until January 20th 2015, When my dad brings me to Med Hat to Join SALH


----------



## q_1966 (12 May 2014)

Is your ADHD diagnosed? Personally I'd stay in Cadets until you either age out or are sworn in, once you are sworn into the Reg Force (time between swearing in and BMQ) you can no longer do both Cadets and Military. If you want to do Reg don't do Reserve first, it might take a lot longer to switch.


----------



## anon12345678 (12 May 2014)

Yeah, it's diagnosed, at least I think. It was a while ago, BUT, my parents keep things from me, so, I don't even know.  But, I'm in Air Cadets, so, yeah.  I just want to be in the reserves because I am taking coures in school and planing on post-secondary and having a more open ended future and get into vido game production and such


----------



## ztb97 (16 May 2014)

I think you should stick with Cadets. Honestly every Cadet at least one time in their Cadet Career, will think about joining Reserves. I do it all the time but I think about what I'm getting out of Cadets and I get A LOT of stuff out of my Cadet unit. Maybe your getting bored with Cadets. Do more. You'll love it. To work out more I reommend you put down the game for a bit, being in that spot as a gamer I know it's hard but you'll benifit it in the end. Motivation for me is doing a sport and trying to be the best or doing sports with Cadets, they do offer it(summer camp, biathlon, etc), Besides, like mentioned in the post above me, maybe wait to do reg force. Reserves is a little more intense and with Air Cadets you can get your gliders/power license (can't get that one if the army reserve, so for you, that is a benfit!). Don't quit and if you have any problems in your life, you can speak with your officers at Cadets. They are there you help you through those things. Don't be afraid to ask!


----------



## Krow (17 May 2014)

Stick with cadets, make the most out of it and if you can, stay until you age out. The recruiting process is a long one, and that's putting it mildly for some applicants. I started in October 2013 and I've only just passed the selection process and am currently waiting on a phone call with a job offer. To be quite honest, from the stories I've heard, this is about as good as it gets. Leaving cadets just to twiddle your thumbs for months on end would just leave you frustrated.

If anything, stay with cadets and apply at the same time. As far as I know, there isn't a problem with this and while time in cadets doesn't by any means guarantee success in the Forces, every bit of experience helps. On top of that, if there's one thing I regret, it's not taking advantage of the opportunities cadets gives you over the summer and throughout the year. A good friend of mine has been glacier climbing, white water canoeing, dog sledding, and mountain climbing just to name a few of the things she's done. Besides that, you have exchanges all over the world that you can apply for.

Make the most of it man, don't be left wishing you had.

As for motivation, gamer or not, don't let a monitor stand between you and a truly worth while goal. Whatever branch you choose and whichever trade you get into, I can guarantee you that it's a lot more rewarding than any video game and you'll be kicking yourself hard for letting it stop you.


----------



## Pryce (8 Jun 2014)

Stay in as long as you can. Take advantage of any opportunities that come your way. Some of the best advice I got regarding joining the reserves (I wanted to get into the CiC) was to wait a year, and see if you are still dedicated and wanting to join, because you never know, something might come up that changes your life path completely.


----------



## Ex-Pat FlagWagger (10 Jun 2014)

I'll echo the sentiments of others here - stay in!  This time last year, my family moved from Petawawa to Kingston - my son was employed as Staff at Blackdown over the summer and was intending joining the Reserves in September when he came home from camp rather than transferring to a new squadron for just a year (he turned 18 while away). When he enquired about joining the Reserves (at the same time he kicked-off his ROTP application) he was advised by the Reserve units here not to waste his time (or theirs!).... basically he would be unemployable by the Reserves until he qualified with BMQ; he likely wouldn't qualify until some time in the New Year, and then due to school, university, etc it would be highly unlikely that the Reserves would be able to employ him for some time.  Instead, he stayed on in Cadets for another year (his last), has received a promotion to WO2(Cadet). Did this harm his ROTP application? I don't think so, since he's been selected and will starting his RMC career at St-Jean in a few weeks time.  Yes, its unarguable that the Reserves will give you more relevant military experience, but as you're still at school will you (and Canada) be able to get the true value out of your Reserves training, unless you commit to the Reserves for a long time.

In my own case, I joined the Reserves while at University intending to spend one or two years going to sea and getting the Navy out of my system before getting married - in the end, I spent 20+ years in the uniform of the UK RNR, before emigrating, and then putting a uniform back on again with the CIC.

Remember also, you should do what YOU want to do, not necessarily what you think you ought to do.

Good luck!


----------

